

Awesome IRC Client for Mac OS X - flexterra
http://conceitedsoftware.com/products/linkinus

======
flexterra
It's only $4.99 on the AppStore.
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/linkinus/id402390998?mt=12>

~~~
swah
How is this better than Colloquy, which has Growl integration, embedded media,
etc and its free?

